# New Lenny Breau Bio



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

I'm reading it, it's great.
http://www.thestar.com/NASApp/cs/Co...geid=971358637177&c=Article&cid=1154470209186


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

keefsdad said:


> I'm reading it, it's great.
> http://www.thestar.com/NASApp/cs/Co...geid=971358637177&c=Article&cid=1154470209186



Ever seen the Bio/documentary on PBS entitled "The Genius of Lenny Breau"?


It's one of my favourites.


Lenny was in a class all by himself.


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Ever seen the Bio/documentary on PBS entitled "The Genius of Lenny Breau"?
> 
> 
> It's one of my favourites.
> ...


Yes, I have. I agree it is brilliant.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

keefsdad said:


> Yes, I have. I agree it is brilliant.


Seeing Chet Atkins reduced to tears when talking about Lenny is painful to watch.


I once met a guitarist out in Saskatoon who was an absolute Lenny fanatic. He was a bit "off" in some ways but was a brilliant player and could nail many tunes by Lenny and Chet.

I taped him in his hotel room and it took me months to learn one tune from the tape.


I can do the harmonic thing but of course I'm at a "See Spot Run" level compared to Lenny. What a shame that the hateful Bitch who murdered him has never been brought to justice.


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Seeing Chet Atkins reduced to tears when talking about Lenny is painful to watch.
> 
> 
> I once met a guitarist out in Saskatoon who was an absolute Lenny fanatic. He was a bit "off" in some ways but was a brilliant player and could nail many tunes by Lenny and Chet.
> ...


It sure is. I had the pleasure of meeting him a few times. He was always gentle, humble, and gracious.
The only guy I've heard that even approaches his level is Tommy Emmanuel, although he's not as jazzy.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

keefsdad said:


> It sure is. I had the pleasure of meeting him a few times. He was always gentle, humble, and gracious.
> The only guy I've heard that even approaches his level is Tommy Emmanuel, although he's not as jazzy.


You met Lenny Breau?


Frankly I'm not terribly impressed by meeting stars. I've met a few and they put their pants on one leg at a time just like you and me.

Lenny however transcends mere stardom. We use words like "brilliant" and "genius" pretty freely sometimes. 

In his case, I believe both words are appropriate. Yes Tommy Emmanual and others approach his talent, but in my never too humble opinion, don't quite reach it, regardless of style.


You were most fortunate indeed to have met him.


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

Milkman said:


> You met Lenny Breau?
> 
> 
> Frankly I'm not terribly impressed by meeting stars. I've met a few and they put their pants on one leg at a time just like you and me.
> ...


Very true. He spent almost the whole night at our table in his breaks one of the last times I saw him. My Dad's wife did a sketch of him that I asked him to sign, and he wrote my a beautiful note thanking ME for my kindness.
I think he was probably the greatest musician I have ever heard live, let alone guitar players. I went into a trance listening to him. Nice that someone shares my views.:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

keefsdad said:


> Very true. He spent almost the whole night at our table in his breaks one of the last times I saw him. My Dad's wife did a sketch of him that I asked him to sign, and he wrote my a beautiful note thanking ME for my kindness.
> I think he was probably the greatest musician I have ever heard live, let alone guitar players. I went into a trance listening to him. Nice that someone shares my views.:food-smiley-004:



Right back at you.:food-smiley-004: 


And although I've never seen him live, based on the video footage I've seen and the records I've poured over, I agree, he was the greatest musician and guitarist I've ever heard.


----------



## Vassago (Oct 15, 2006)

I studied guitar under Chet for a while... That was VERY informative...
Too young to have met Lenny tho' (unfortunately)


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

Vassago said:


> I studied guitar under Chet for a while... That was VERY informative...
> Too young to have met Lenny tho' (unfortunately)


Wow, I bet it was.


----------

